
Ebook: Music for Geeks and Nerds [pdf] - dbrgn
http://pedrokroger.net/mfgan/music-for-geeks-and-nerds-sample.pdf
======
dbrgn
Was reminded of this by
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12528144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12528144).

Book website is here:
[http://pedrokroger.net/mfgan/](http://pedrokroger.net/mfgan/) I read it some
time ago and liked it.

I have no affiliation with the author :)

